#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  De eerste Halal Subway van Nederland

## SubwayLeyweg

Salamo alikom

De eerste Halal Subway van Nederland, the real deal (Halal 100 %)

We zijn sinds 7 september in Den Haag Leyweg gestart,

Salamo Alikom

----------


## A_K_A

Ik ga altijd met de subway, was dat voorheen niet halal dan?

----------


## SubwayLeyweg

No....

----------


## Zomerfruitje

_Ik vind tuna het lekkerst._

----------


## RinC

Nice, moge er nog meer van dat soort zaakjes komen.

----------


## MaryJames

Ik heb daar nog nooit een broodje gehaald.

(Ik moet mijn 'ik moet iets bekennen' topic eens aanvullen  :hihi: .)

----------


## A_K_A

Dan gaan mensen weer bekennen dat ze ooit snoep hebben gestolen toen ze klein waren.

----------


## MaryJames

> Dan gaan mensen weer bekennen dat ze ooit snoep hebben gestolen toen ze klein waren.


Ja das waar. Werd niet echt begrepen he  :jammer: ?

----------


## Ticia

Halal? Of echt halal? 
Ze zouden net als de joodse gemeenschap n onafhankelijk iemand moeten laten meedraaien en laten controleren of iets wel cht halal is.

----------


## Fulanadetal

Je weet toch, echt halal bestaat niet in Nederland.
De dieren die worden geslacht zijn angstig, zien het mes, zien elkaar, zien en ruiken het bloed. Hun leven is ook niet volgens de halal-regels geweest (bio-industrie). Haram dus.

Dus tenzij deze Subway bio-halal vlees serveert is het niet echt halal.

Maar dat zal weinigen iets kunnen schelen.

----------


## Los

Haalde daar altijd heerlijke koekjes mat macadamia's en witte chocolade. Maareh wanneer in Amsterdam dan?

----------


## SubwayLeyweg

> Halal? Of echt halal? 
> Ze zouden net als de joodse gemeenschap n onafhankelijk iemand moeten laten meedraaien en laten controleren of iets wel cht halal is.



Geloef me, het is echt halal.
Gecertificeerd, en heb bijna 2 jaar overgedaan om dit voor elkaar te krijgen.

Salam

----------


## villagefool

Ik had liever een Panos op de Leyweg gezien.  :maf3:  Subway is the Quick van de broodjeszaken.

Goeie plek om te beginnen trouwens. Het nieuwste stadsdeelkantoor staat naast de Leyweg en heeft bewust niet gekozen voor een eigen kantine/catering zodat de zaakjes eromheen voordeel van hebben.

Bedenk een leuke actie en trek de aandacht van de ambtenaartjes zou ik zeggen.

----------


## SubwayLeyweg

> Je weet toch, echt halal bestaat niet in Nederland.
> De dieren die worden geslacht zijn angstig, zien het mes, zien elkaar, zien en ruiken het bloed. Hun leven is ook niet volgens de halal-regels geweest (bio-industrie). Haram dus.
> 
> Dus tenzij deze Subway bio-halal vlees serveert is het niet echt halal.
> 
> Maar dat zal weinigen iets kunnen schelen.


Vlees komt uit Ireland, Down Farm Foods. en gecirtificeerd door. Islamic Foundation of Ireland.

Dawn Farm Foods, Cooked Meat Ingredients Manufacturing Group

----------


## HaasHaas

ja zo halal dat ze niet eens het arabisch op hun website aanbieden

----------


## Joesoef

Volgensmij zijn/ waren de pizza's van newyorkpizza ook halal, zijn ze mee gestopt te vermelden/ verkopen omdat de klanten wegliepen vanwege islamitische toestanden/ zielige diertjes.

----------


## Hatert

> Salamo alikom
> 
> De eerste Halal Subway van Nederland, the real deal (Halal 100 %)
> 
> We zijn sinds 7 september in Den Haag Leyweg gestart,
> 
> Salamo Alikom




Salaam Gozer/Meissie,

Goede zaak dat je daarmee begonnen bent. Ik wens je veel succes en moge vele andere halalzaken erbij komen.

Groetjes,

H.

----------


## A_K_A

Slechte grap, de man?

----------


## Rainbow

In Antwerpen heb je hem allang  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## .Santino.

> Volgensmij zijn/ waren de pizza's van newyorkpizza ook halal, zijn ze mee gestopt te vermelden/ verkopen omdat de klanten wegliepen vanwege islamitische toestanden/ zielige diertjes.


Dat was mij ook opgevallen. Eerst stond er dat het vlees halal was maar kon het later niet terug vinden.

----------


## Poef

> Dat was mij ook opgevallen. Eerst stond er dat het vlees halal was maar kon het later niet terug vinden.


Net als die verrekte KFC.. waar is het halalcertificaat dat aan het raam hing, vroeg ik aan een medewerker. Ja.. dat klopte niet helemaal meer, verklaarde die.
nooit geen kfc kipburger meer :'(

----------


## laboudanda

I'll give it a shot mocht het inderdaad op het "halal" niveau zitten als die van de Marokkaanse slager hier om de hoek.

Ik wil wel wat anders proberen dan broodje veggie of tuna.

----------


## Eigenwijs81

> I'll give it a shot mocht het inderdaad op het "halal" niveau zitten als die van de Marokkaanse slager hier om de hoek.
> 
> Ik wil wel wat anders proberen dan broodje veggie of tuna.


Leyweg, Den Haag.

----------


## fouzz

En Wanneer in Utrecht?

----------


## mark61

Is de tonijn ook halal? Of moet ik 'duurzaam' niet onder halal laten vallen?

Marine Stewardship Council - Wikipedia

----------


## Fulanadetal

> Vlees komt uit Ireland, Down Farm Foods. en gecirtificeerd door. Islamic Foundation of Ireland.
> 
> Dawn Farm Foods, Cooked Meat Ingredients Manufacturing Group


En, dus.....? Op hun website staat niks over dierenwelzijn of hoe de slacht gebeurt, waar de dieren vandaan komen of hoe ze hebben geleefd.
En bij Dawn Farm Foods worden ook varkenproducten verwerkt, lijkt me ook geen leuk idee.
Je zal dus met wat meer info moeten komen.

----------


## muhd_bj

> Halal? Of echt halal? 
> Ze zouden net als de joodse gemeenschap n onafhankelijk iemand moeten laten meedraaien en laten controleren of iets wel cht halal is.


Dit doen ze in veel moslimlanden al jaren, verplicht een moslim in de keuken laten koken of voorbereiden. Dan heb je tenminste controle. 

Vaak zie je halal tekens vooral op schiphol waar gewoon varkensvlees naast wordt geserveerd, dat is dus zo harem als de pest. Zelfde kok, zelfde handen, ga zo maar door, bakplaat..............

Voor de mensen die het willen weten, ik ben een Sunni moslim met als masab shafi'i.....

----------


## inammo

Believe me...het IS halal! Zullen we elkaar gewoon vertrouwen hierin? Jammer dat mensen er in het verleden misbruik van hebben gemaakt maar deze Subway halal is ECHT! En de service is super! Het is schoon, netjes! Ben er geweest...aanrader!

----------


## inammo

ik zou zeggen, ga erheen en vraag naar het certificaat! Bel het hoofdkantoor van Subway desnoods! Dit is ECHT! Balen dat KFC enzo er misbruik van hebben gemaakt. Maar ik vind het wantrouwen wel erg nu hoor....De eigenaar is moslim! Zal NOOIT zijn broeders en zusters haramvleees verkopen!

----------


## Sureya

Waar zitten jullie? In winkelgedeelte of aan de kant van moubarik?


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CouldYouBeLoved

Tjonge jonge, als je er dan zo'n punt van maakt, fok en slacht je eigen vee of ga op de vegetarische toer. De industrile afvalstoffen die tegenwoordig op je neerdalen maken helaas ook dat niet meer halal.
Overigens wordt in zoveel producten tegenwoordig wel iets van varkensproducten verwerkt, dat je die ook niet halal kunt noemen. (PIG 05049)
Overigens ben ik wel in het kader van een vroegere job in vleesverwerkend bedrijven binnen geweest. En daar zijn ze ook niet gek, want ze houden hun producten zoveel mogelijk gescheiden. Bovendien zijn de hygine-eisen blijkbaar strenger in Europa dan in 't Midden-Oosten. Een collega moest in Egypte in een fabriek letterlijk over de worsten lopen die overal op de grond lagen. Er was geen pad. Bovendien werd er gewoon bij de machines gegeten.

----------


## SubwayLeyweg

Salamo alikom,

Ik ben met de zaak sinds eind december 2011 gestopt, de zaak werd door iemand anders overgenomen.
Ik wil dit aangeven omdat ik nu niet kan garanderen of de vlees die nu daar word verkocht wel Halal is.

Groet

----------


## rennoe

> Je weet toch, echt halal bestaat niet in Nederland.
> De dieren die worden geslacht zijn angstig, zien het mes, zien elkaar, zien en ruiken het bloed. Hun leven is ook niet volgens de halal-regels geweest (bio-industrie). Haram dus.
> 
> Dus tenzij deze Subway bio-halal vlees serveert is het niet echt halal.
> 
> Maar dat zal weinigen iets kunnen schelen.


Deze Subway aan de Leyweg is 100% Halal met perfecte service. Certificaat staat in de winkel en de eigenaar is een moslim die zelf ook alleen maar halal vlees eet. 
Ik zou zeggen ga een keer langs want deze eigenaar heeft hard gewerkt om dit te behalen!  :petaf: 
petje af

----------

